# Shell Point, Alligator Point, Keaton Beach



## mossyback8874 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone on here have a vacation rental that sleeps 10-12 somewhere on the "Forgotten Coast".  Close proximity to fishable water would be ideal.  Also, close to a nice beach for the wives and kids while the guys are fishing.  Last year we stayed in Shell Point, year before that we stayed at Encofina (great fishing but nothing for the wives to do). Looking to rent Memorial Day weekend, trying not to spend more than $800 on the rental.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2008)

Keaton Beach:  1 850 578 2897- cabins and motels and condos with a pretty nice beach.


----------



## Saltwaterfish (Jan 7, 2008)

Try http://www.vrbo.com

I have found several properties through VRBO.


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Jan 7, 2008)

Keaton Beach is not your typical beach a wife would like to hang out / lay out at.  It is mainly a fishing village with a sandy area in one spot. The waves mainly come from boats going in and out.  My wife has already given me verbal threats if I were to leave her and our daughter there for five minutes!  Kind of like Encofina, nothing for the wives to do.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 8, 2008)

I think Shell Point would be the best choice.  We did real good fishing that area last summer.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 8, 2008)

did they open the marina and hotel back up at shell point?we did good there a few years back but it was all closed down last time we went.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 8, 2008)

The new boat ramp is done, nice.  No hotel.


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 12, 2008)

try Carrabelle or East Point. closer to Appalach. nicer beaches. state park across on the island. sportsmans lodge at east point is nothing fancy but is close to beaches and fishing.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 18, 2008)

my friends got a place in carrabelle i love it there awesome fishing.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 19, 2008)

GeorgeWBush said:


> Keaton Beach is not your typical beach a wife would like to hang out / lay out at.  It is mainly a fishing village with a sandy area in one spot. The waves mainly come from boats going in and out.  My wife has already given me verbal threats if I were to leave her and our daughter there for five minutes!  Kind of like Encofina, nothing for the wives to do.



Shell point if you can rent a house. As said above not much beach at keatons and the sand gnats will eat you alive.

Shell point not that far from Tallahassee Governors Sq.mall etc.  Closest town to Keatons is Perry with a Walmart.


----------

